# MAC - Euristocrats II Swatches - Jul 09



## MAC_Whore (Mar 31, 2009)

Place all your *Euristocrats II* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Euristocrats II* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Euristocrats II* colour story thread.


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Euristocrats II Swatches*





London Life lipstick




Naked Paris lipstick




Top to Bottom: Rue D'Bois, London Life, Fast Play, and Naked Paris


----------



## Moxy (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Euristocrats II Swatches*

London Life on my lips:











The flash washed it out a little bit, but since it's a lustre it goes on my lips much more sheer than what it looks like in the tube.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Euristocrats II Swatches*

Here is a link to all the Euristocrats swatches that were posted with the original launch.  Its all the same lipsticks and there are some really great pics. http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...ch-08-a-90631/


----------



## Bluebell (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Euristocrats II Swatches*

Milan Mode:











Naked Paris:


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Euristocrats II Swatches*

*Patisserie l/s*

In Sunlight:





With Flash:





Without Flash:


----------



## astronaut (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Euristocrats II Swatches*

from allcosmeticswholesale.com. They are going for $21.99 if anyone's interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vie Veneto - Light violet with blue pearl (LE)




Internationalist - Yellow pink with blue pearl (Permanent at MAC Stores Only)




Roman Holiday - Med brown coral with pink pearl (Permanent at MAC Stores Only)




Rue de Rouge - Light red with pink pearl (LE)


----------



## astronaut (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Euristocrats II Swatches*





Local Colour - Neutral yellow pink with gold pearl (Permanent at MAC Stores Only)

For reference, here's baby sparks:


----------



## iheartmakeup (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Euristocrats II Swatches*

bottom-top & left-right

costa chic, patisserie, razzledazzler, milan mode


----------



## allyson (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Euristocrats II Swatches*
















Blurry but shows off the color of the sparkles better.


----------



## bis (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Euristocrats II Swatches*

Rue de Rouge dazzleglass, in late daylight. Hard to capture, but by far the most beautiful dazzleglass I have ever seen


----------



## Ernie (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Euristocrats II Swatches*

Vie Veneto


----------



## anguria (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Euristocrats II Swatches*
















*clickable >>*


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Euristocrats II Swatches*

Vie Veneto on NC45 





















Milan Mode


----------



## Ernie (May 1, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Euristocrats II Swatches*

Couldn't wait, here are some swatches of Rue de Rouge and Euro Beat.








Left to right: Smile, Euro Beat, Rue de Rouge and Love Alert








Top to bottom: Smile, Euro Beat




Left to right: Smile, Euro Beat




Top to bottom: Rue de Rouge, Love Alert







Sorry the pictures aren't great, taken at night.


----------



## pumpkincraze (May 1, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Euristocrats II Swatches*

http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u...raze/jm020.jpg

http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u...raze/jm026.jpg


----------



## wishingforsn0w (May 7, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Euristocrats II Swatches*

Internationalist (described as "Yellow pink with blue pearl"), compared with Steppin Out ("Clean yellow pink with red pearl"). 
sorry its kinda hard to see, dazzleglasses are so hard to take pictures of. the main diff is that Internationalist is slightly darker, more pigmented, looks a bit more mauve in the tube, and has teal-blue glitter (like in sugarrimmed, but without the pink). Steppin Out is more gold pink and has only pink glitter

**clickable pics!**


----------



## kyoto (May 8, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Euristocrats II Swatches*

For comparison, Love Alert, Rue de Rouge and Utterly Posh.


----------



## theNotice (May 16, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Euristocrats II Swatches*

Magenta lipliner.

NW15 / no base / natural sunlight / no flash

Left -> Right: lip balm overtop, bare lips and Magenta, swatch.


----------



## CatsMeow (May 26, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Euristocrats II - Jul 09*

Rue de Rouge d/g + Port Red l/s:


----------



## NonoX (May 27, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Euristocrats II - Jul 09*

NAKED PARIS

on my hand, with flash






on my lips with flash






on my lips, natural light






Hope this help


----------



## bis (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Euristocrats II - Jul 09*

Swatches in natural light, Girl About Town, Milan Mode and Sweet Thing:


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 25, 2009)

L-R: Via Veneto, Date Night, Rue d'Rouge, Euro Beat





L-R:Cockney, London Life, Milan Mode, Ste. Germain





L-R: London Life, Milan Mode, Ste. Germain, Cockney





L-R: Vie Veneto over: Violetta, Up the Amp, Lavender Whip, Fashion Mews





Vie Veneto over Purple Rite



THE BEST EURISTOCRAT LIP COMBO ON THE PLANET is London Life LS and the DCd lustreglass in Palatial:






L-R: Palatial LuG, London Life LS, Palatial over London Life, see, I told you! lol


----------



## lalalie_xoxo (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Via Veneto*





*Costa Chic*


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## lalalie_xoxo (Jun 26, 2009)

On NC20/25 skin


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jun 29, 2009)

Swatches of the d/g and l/s, also with comparisons of: 
*Love Alert* vs Rue D'Rouge _- Love Alert is more pink, RDR has more red tones_
*Steppin Out* vs Internationalist_ - __look similar in the tube, but Steppin is lighter. Internationalist has teal pearls_
*Baby Sparks* vs Local Colour _- aside from the differently colored glitter particles, Local Colour is slightly darker_
HTH!

**clickable pics**


----------



## KarlaSugar (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## AddictoLipstick (Jun 29, 2009)

*MAC Euristocrats II Product Photos ( The messed up lipstick is of naked paris because it's loved so much)*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=124631488  9

*Left to Right Swatches of Naked Paris, Costa Chic, Patisserie, London Life. *

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=124631488  9

*Swatches of Subculture, and Whirl*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=124631488  9

*Swatches of Via Veneto, Date Night, Roman Holiday, and Euro Beat *

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=124631488  9


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 1, 2009)

Real Treasure v. Naked Paris:  Pics taken in Natural Lighting, swatch on NW/NC15ish skintone.

L:  Real Treasure  R:  Naked Paris





Top:  Naked Paris  Bottom:  Real Treasure


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 1, 2009)

By request...Pics taken in Natural Lighting, swatch on NW/NC15ish skintone.

Milan Mode comparisons
L to R:  Party Mate, Sweet Thing, Milan Mode, Strayin', All's Fair










Patisserie comparisons
L to R:  Viva Glam V, Hug Me, Patisserie, Creme Cup, 3N


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 2, 2009)

Milan Mode Lip Swatches on NW/NC15ish skintone, natural lighting. (sorry for the crappy quality...I couldn't get the camera to focus to save my life)

Bare Lips





Milan Mode





Milan Mode + Pink Poodle l/g


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 2, 2009)

Patisserie, Costa Chic


----------



## blowyourmind (Jul 2, 2009)

Rue D'Rouge, Via Veneto x2





Via Veneto, Rue D'Rouge





Via Veneto





Rue D'Rouge


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 2, 2009)

Top to bottom: Via Veneto, Internationalist, Rue d'Rouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Top to bottom: Steppin' Out, Internationalist






Top to bottom: Via Veneto, Baby Sparks, Steppin' Out, Internationalist, Rue d'Rouge


----------



## magi (Aug 4, 2009)

Via Veneto


----------



## Sisa (Aug 6, 2009)

Patisserie (Flash)


----------



## Purity (Aug 15, 2009)

Cockney











London Life











Milan Mode











Patisserie






Cockney, London Life, Milan Mode, Patisserie











Rue d' Rouge






Rue d' Rouge






Cockney lipstick topped with Rue d' Rouge dazzleglass


----------



## Babylard (Aug 24, 2009)

with valentine's lip gelee


----------



## marce89 (Sep 3, 2009)

And here are the lovely Euristocrats II lip products:






Cockney - Patisserie - Costa Chic - Naked Paris - Milan Mode - St. Germain - London Life





Cherry - Magenta - Whirl - Chestnut (the MUA's put this instead of Subculture)





Via Veneto - Roman Holiday - Rue D' Rouge - Internationalist - Local Colour - Euro Beat  - Date Night


----------

